# bohning powerbond



## wiesmanr (Nov 3, 2005)

will the bohning powerbond work on carbon arrows for inserts? since it is heat reversable, I think it would be the best way to go.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*Yes*

It works very well for carbon arrows, but I do not suggest heating carbon.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

*PowerBond*

I have been using it one my goldtip inserts for the same reason, you want to be able to remove or spin the insert at some point. The stuff holds an insert in very, very well, but I tried heating a field point in the insert until it made the insert very hot and I could not get the insert to budge! So, I don't know how they figure it loosens with heat, but it didn't work for me. Great stuff to use though if you want to keep from losing inserts in tough new 3d targets.


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

*Heat reversible?*

If the stuff is heat reversible I can't do it. I used it just after it came out in 2000 I believe. I tried heating up some aluminum shafts to spin some broadheads. I never could get it to loosen up. I had it so hot I thought that I was going to ruin the shaft. I went back to the clear craft store glue sticks. They work great on aluminum. Now I shoot carbons though. 24 hour epoxy all the way.


----------



## choogiem (Oct 11, 2005)

*Some tough glue*

Do not try to heat up carbons it ruins them. I found out the hard way.LMAO


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

I used it to put some target points into some carbon shafts that I was tuning. I used it because their web-site said that it was heat reversable. NOT...I can't get the tips out. When I emailed them to ask for help, they basically said that you have to heat the tip almost to the point of damaging a carbon shaft. This is not the impression that I got from their web-site. Anyway, if you are intending on getting it out of a carbon shaft, I'd think twice about using Powerbond.

Mack


----------



## wiesmanr (Nov 3, 2005)

what can i use then?


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

I had bad luck with Powerbond.
I couldn't keep my points IN (carbon arrows)
They kept pulling out on 3D targets.
I use Goat Tuff now without any problems, but they can't be removed either.

slinger


----------

